# North Carolina



## miron28 (Oct 13, 2008)

any one from north carolina here?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 14, 2008)

I was born in North Carolina when my Dad was in the service. But we moved back to WI when I was a baby.


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 14, 2008)

welcome youll like it here.


----------



## 98 gt (Mar 28, 2009)

im from NC, near charlotte...~30 miles E-NE


----------



## m.holloway (Mar 28, 2009)

welcome, i'm in florida, inverness. you'll love this group!!!!! what cow do you have?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## WildRoseBeef (Mar 28, 2009)




----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 9, 2009)




----------



## T.Sumner (Sep 14, 2009)

I'm just about as far west as you can get in NC...in Bryson City.  I'm one hour west of Asheville and 15 min. from Cherokee (Harrah's Casino is growing SO fast!).


----------



## breezyfarm (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi, I am in NE NC very close to Suffolk, VA. I hope it is appropriate to post my website link so you can see my animals.  http://breezyfarm.webs.com/


----------



## mully (Oct 1, 2009)

I live 40 miles NE of Charlotte ...in farm country


----------



## MsEmmm (Dec 1, 2009)

I live in Greensboro.  Our farm is in SW VA  Glad to be here!!


----------



## FarmerChick (Dec 1, 2009)

Maiden
just below Hickory here.


----------



## SweetDreams (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm located near Elizabethtown, NC... which is about half way between Fayetteville and Wilmington.


----------



## missy_cbell21 (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm in maysville. just down the road from jacksonville.


----------



## countrywife (Apr 21, 2010)

I am outside fayetteville.


----------



## glenolam (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome!!!


----------



## chadrodeo05 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm IN NC Near Chapel Hill little town of PITTSBORO that just had court house to burn ever heard of us? We have 20 chickens 3 steers,dog, 2 rabbits fish


----------



## Poupoulles (Aug 24, 2010)

I'm outside Mount Airy. About forty minutes north of Winston-Salem.


----------



## NCSprout (Mar 21, 2011)

yipee! so glad i found this site. I've been on BYC for a bit, just never looked at the links at the bottom of the page. lol
anyway, We're in Sophia (near asheboro) and have started with chickens, plan to have goats soon. (workin on securing the fence this spring)
Thanks for being here.
Ivy


----------



## christy_was_here (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm in Statesville about an hour North of Charlotte.


----------



## kyle7630 (Apr 23, 2011)

I'm in Semora, just outside of Roxboro, which is North of Durham.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 23, 2011)

.............


----------



## ksj0225 (Apr 28, 2011)

In Greenville!  (NC)


----------



## greeneacre (Jun 8, 2011)

Garner  I have horses and chickens as well as other critters.  

Carolyn


----------



## marlowmanor (Aug 28, 2011)

Just thought I'd see who else is in NC. So who else is from from NC? What do you have on your farm?

I am in Linwood, basically I am on the edge of Davidson county right near the Rowan county line. We own a pygerian buckling, a pitbull/boxer mix, and 8 chickens (5 EEs, 2 RIRs, and a BR). Likely getting a pygmy doe soon, and at some point we will get more chickens when we find pure Ameracaunas nearby.


----------



## redtailgal (Aug 28, 2011)

z


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 12, 2011)

Linwood, NC here. Edge of Davidson county near Rowan county line.


----------



## JaxBirchmuck (Sep 12, 2011)

Box Turtle Meadow Farm

Bear Creek, NC here.  We are right on ther other side of Pittsboro!
45minutes south east of Greensboro and 45 minutes south west of Raleigh.


----------



## ksj0225 (Sep 13, 2011)

Greenville


----------



## WildRiver'sWolf (Sep 25, 2011)

.    Hi I live in polk county between Henderson and Rutheford counties near lake lure! 
  Trying to find goats for milk!
I have 10 chickens 6 dogs, 1 cat, and 1 horse! 
I'm on byc (wildriverswolf90)
Need a goat, must find goat!


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 25, 2011)

x


----------



## WildRiver'sWolf (Sep 25, 2011)

Redtailgal,

  Thank you and I did see your other post, I did call and left a message and I hope to get a goat from her.
  Unfortunatly I'm afaird her prices might be to much for me as I am on a budget. So I just thought I would post here and see if who all was in my area! And get to know some other people.

 Its nice to meet you, where abouts in NC are you located?


----------



## redtailgal (Sep 25, 2011)

x


----------



## WildRiver'sWolf (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah I don't trust craigslist, my neighbor got 3 dozen hatching eggs from this guy, he said they were mutt chicken and she paid a dollar an egg and not a single one developed and the guy just disappeared!  
 I know there are some good people on there but I'm still wary!

Isn't it expensive to bottle feed goats?
I always heard milk replacer cost like 50$ a bag and they go threw it fast?


----------



## marlowmanor (Sep 26, 2011)

You can feed regular whole milk to bottle fed goats. From what I have learned from this group, the whole milk is actually better for them and they scour less with it. Or if you know someone who can provide fresh goat milk that works even better. When we bottle fed our little buckling I just used whole milk from the store, it's much cheaper.


----------



## WildRiver'sWolf (Sep 26, 2011)

Wow ok thanks so much. And thanks for keeping an eye out.


And Thanks for the whole milk advice, sounds much cheap!


----------



## dwbonfire (Sep 30, 2011)

hello, Im about an hour south east of Charlotte in Anson County.

I have 2 national show horses, 2 paints, and a welsh pony.
1 little angus heifer calf.
2 jacob sheep.
16 guineas.
buff rocks, silver penciled rocks, partride rock, exchequer leghorns, and black cochin bantam chickens.
6 ducks.
bronze turkeys.
india blue peacocks.
1 GSD (missing in action, prayers please ) and 3 other mutts
and too many cats!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Sep 30, 2011)

I lived in NC, near Rocky Mount for 2 years,  Originally from WI(22 years), Moved to VA for 4 years, then to NC, NOw back in Virginia for the past few years. That kind of ages me a little.


----------



## rangermorris (Dec 11, 2011)

I'm from Woodleaf North Carolina! BTW I'm looking for young Katahdin Ewes to build my herd up!


----------



## Scottcaddy (Jan 10, 2012)

countrywife said:
			
		

> I am outside fayetteville.


A bit north of Fayetteville here.

Too many critters to list for now

Scott

Also visting from BYC, kinda looks nice over here!


----------



## ChickensXOXO (Jan 10, 2012)

Southeastern NC here! 

(not far from North Myrtle Beach, SC)


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hillsborough here!  Love NC.  God's country for sure!  I have 8 lovely girl chickens that have me quite well trained.


----------



## ncmtngal (Jan 10, 2012)

Howdy all!  I'm in Hendersonville, NC.  Looking for Katahdin Sheep, ASAP 

Looking forward to getting to know y'all.


----------



## GuineaLady93 (Jan 10, 2012)

I live in Cameron, NC.
I raise Guinea Fowl (PM me if you want to get some babies this spring!)


----------



## kla37 (Jan 10, 2012)

GuineaLady93 said:
			
		

> I live in Cameron, NC.
> I raise Guinea Fowl (PM me if you want to get some babies this spring!)


I just love guineas!  Someday I will have some!  I drive by a flock of them a couple times a week, and they sure are good about announcing to all around that there is a car going by.


----------



## GuineaLady93 (Jan 10, 2012)

kla37 said:
			
		

> GuineaLady93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, they are great watch dogs. Do you live in NC? If you weren't too far you could get some babies from me this spring!


----------



## Tarheelbilly (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm in Eastern NC in the greater Goldsboro area. We have goats, a cow, chickens, and too many hobbies! I'm a NC native, btw. Originally from Anson Co, but grew up in Union Co, too.


----------



## ksj0225 (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome from Greenville!


----------



## Tarheelbilly (Jan 20, 2012)

You're right down the road-- I'm in Greene Co!


----------



## crazyland (Jan 28, 2012)

Hey guinealady I live just 20-30 minutes away! Might talk the hubby into some more. We love ours! The neighbor had some and they liked us better so they joined our flock. Lmao and we had one momma hatch some eggs. Only one survived out of 11. I had them in a brooder until they were old enough. Lost two to the stupid dogs trying to help. I found one barely moving a few days later but no injuries and the rest went poof. Momma is doing a great job with her one chick. Almost as big as her but follows her everywhere. When I let then out of the brooder momma pick right back off from where she left off. I let them visit very day until the babies were fully feathered and could fly higher than 6 feet. Long 3 and a half months! 
We live in central nc, an hour south of raliegh. 
We don't sell anything but collect treasures for our farm. Lol
We may be getting rid of the horse though. She is more a pasture pet and we would rather concentrate on birds and goats. We took her in as a favor to someone who had to out of their home in a week, wife left him with nothing. She is nice but not our level.


----------



## buttercup0884 (Feb 24, 2012)

I am in Ararat NC surry county.

my boyfriend and I have several chickens and ducks.
3 nigerian dwarf dairy goats (2 does- very prego and 1 buck)
and we raise akc english labrador retrievers.

we are looking to add some more does to our herd if anyone out there is looking to sell.
nice to meet you all
Amy


----------



## redtailgal (Feb 25, 2012)

Welcome from Iredell county. (promouned "are-dale" by the local rednecks)!


----------



## Wild River's Wolf90 (Mar 24, 2012)

ncmtngal said:
			
		

> Howdy all!  I'm in Hendersonville, NC.  Looking for Katahdin Sheep, ASAP
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know y'all.


I am right next door in polk county by lake lure! Hi 




I am searching for a female bottle baby pygmy goat, I got one 3 months ago but lost her to genetic defect  and now I'm ready to try again. If you have one or are going to be expecting some let me know!


----------



## ncmtngal (Mar 24, 2012)

Howdy Wild River!  We are indeed neighbors.  Want a couple of Nigerian/alpine X's?


----------



## Wild River's Wolf90 (Mar 24, 2012)

ncmtngal said:
			
		

> Howdy Wild River!  We are indeed neighbors.  Want a couple of Nigerian/alpine X's?


Are they does? How old? And how much?


----------



## ncmtngal (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow.  I was half joking and half serious 

I have a male and female brother and sister I'm bottle feeding.  They're four weeks old - 3/4 Nubian, 1/4 Alpine.  

They're super sweet and very cute.  I think we just aren't ready for them.  We bought a small farm in Etowah a couple months ago but haven't been able to move there yet as the house isn't ready for our family of five.  The goats are living with us at our house in Hendersonville and it's not ideal, as you might imagine.

If you're serious about it, please PM me and we'll chat more.

Thanks!
Kerri


----------



## HollowOakFarm (Mar 25, 2012)

Hi All,

I'm Meg, in southern Cumberland County, popping over from the Backyard Chickens forum.  I'll be looking for wool-breed sheep wethers soon to raise out for wool and meat, if there are any NC breeders here.  I also posted a swap possibility in your swap forum.

We've got a small farm.  We used to have a breeding flock of sheep and I used to raise French angoras too, but we now limit to poultry and raising locker lambs.  Just hubby and myself and three mastiffs since the kids are grown.  Nice to meet you!

Meg


----------



## elevan (Mar 25, 2012)

Welcome to BYH, from Ohio!


----------



## Tmaxson (Apr 10, 2012)

Hi, I'm from Apex, NC.  We are raising chickens and ND Goats.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Apr 10, 2012)

HollowOakFarm said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Meg, in southern Cumberland County, popping over from the Backyard Chickens forum.  I'll be looking for wool-breed sheep wethers soon to raise out for wool and meat, if there are any NC breeders here.  I also posted a swap possibility in your swap forum.
> 
> ...


Hi, Meg! You're not far from us. We are in SE Bladen County - near Elizabethtown.


----------



## redtailgal (Apr 10, 2012)

HollowOakFarm said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I'm Meg, in southern Cumberland County, popping over from the Backyard Chickens forum.  I'll be looking for wool-breed sheep wethers soon to raise out for wool and meat, if there are any NC breeders here.  I also posted a swap possibility in your swap forum.
> 
> ...


HI Meg!  I'm in Iredell county.  Its me and hubby and our two boys.........so we stuck with only one mastiff for now!  SHe's a Cane Corso, and was a rescue.  She's pretty small, only 155-160, so I call her my mini-mastiff, lol.

Bella


----------



## CoffeeCow (May 15, 2012)

Howdy, 
We are on the inner banks, in little Washington (due east of Greenville)

We have 15 Chickens, Delawares and Easter Eggers
2 Pekin Ducks
2 goats, we just got them 2 weeks ago, they are Boer/something small mixes. We will be looking to add some new ND's in the near future.

here are the goats Phineas and Candace   http://puu.sh/snfU 

a few of the chickens (good pic of roo crowing)   http://puu.sh/uSrP

and our Frisbee obsessed border collie  http://puu.sh/uStc


----------



## redtailgal (May 15, 2012)

Welcome coffee cow!  

I lived in Greenville once............a long long time ago.


----------



## ksj0225 (May 15, 2012)

I'm from Greenville... But not far from Chocowinity and little Washington!!!


----------



## crazyland (May 19, 2012)

Hi coffee cow! 
Great to meet you. We live several hours away. Lol 
We have an assortment of critters: chickens, ducks, geese, goats, quails, turkey, pigeons, cats, German shepherds.


----------



## MaPooh (Sep 15, 2012)

Bladen County, 25 miles east of Fayetteville.  We have chickens, meat rabbits, and American Guinea Hogs. Used to have Alpine Goats and Palm Turkeys but had to downside.   I know this thread is a little stale but HI!


----------



## CoffeeCow (Sep 15, 2012)

Hehe I guess this thread is a bit stale isn't it? 

Let's see if anything interesting has happened... 
We had to re-de horn the goats... the first try apparently we didn't get all of them on either goat =/  They started growing back. Luckily, my wife is a veterinarian and we just took them to the clinic (got some interesting looks from the clients when we put them on the scales) This time it seems that we got it all 

Goats love apple trees... don't let them anywhere near one if you want to keep it. I had a 4' fence around the base of 2 trees, they were probably 7 feet tall or so.. In the span of 3 hours, they had ripped the fence down and had eaten every leaf and over 1/2 the bark off of each tree... 

We got a new puppy. She is an Irish Red White Setter. Her name is Madigan (Irish meaning = "Little Dog") She is about 11 weeks old now.


----------



## MaPooh (Sep 22, 2012)

Coffecow :  Your puppy is so cute!  Great picture, too.  BTW I didn't know you could re-disbud a goat.  How did you do that?  I disbudded some alpines we had before and the buck/wether in particular had a little bit of regrowth on the edges.  They would fight and break them off from time to time.  Could I have re-burned them with the disbudding iron?  Is there a time limit to when I should be done?  Just curious for future reference.   

We sold all our Alpines a few months ago when my husband got laid off from his job.  Now that he has FINALLY found dependable work we were considering getting some goats in the spring.  We miss our goat milk! We have been considering Nigerian Dwarf goats or Nigerian Pygmy crosses or maybe just pygmies.  We still have our Surge Milker and even though they are small the milker could make milking easy enough.  I read pygmy goats actually give good milk and they are dual purpose .  Anyone here have  experience with that?  Pygmy goats are plentiful around here and not very expensive.  I am pretty sure the kids would sell easy for food, too.  Papered Nigerians are a little pricey for us.


----------



## CoffeeCow (Sep 22, 2012)

The goats were 5 months old on the 2nd dehorning, my wife is a vet, so we took them in and put them under. I wouldn't try it yourself with an iron, and the wife said we can't do it again.. something about sinus cavity being fully formed or something like that. I'm not the vet, but I'll ask her when she gets home.


----------



## Sycamore27 (Apr 21, 2013)

Hello all!
I'm in Durham myself, but I grew up on a farm in Pittsboro.
New to the forum. 

Cheers!
Jessie


----------



## Banriona (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello..... Anyone still here?  I'm in Randolph Co.  No herds yet, but prepping for some Nigerian Dwarfs hopefully this spring.  For now just a herd of boys (two, but they're boys so it counts as a herd right?), a couple of mutts and a small flock of chickens.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2013)

Lots of North Carolinians here!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello there Banriona from Randolph County.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 25, 2013)

It is best to post the questions in their appropriate forum topic/subject.
Your questions are great and would receive a greater response on those threads.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 25, 2013)

You are in Randolph County, that's Asheboro right?

Southern is in Pittsboro, so she is closer to you.  And I think she knows several.

I use Dr. Allan Cannady who is located in Hillsboro but he goes all over.  He is a professor at the vet school at NC State and specializes in small ruminants.  He has a mobile practice and only treats goats, sheep and llamas/alpacas.  He has a website, Small Ruminant and Camelid  Mobile Veterinary Services or something like that.  But, you can find him if you Google his name.

I like him. He's very knowledgeable and very friendly.  He's kind of pricey.  We had an emergency one Sunday.  We got his voice mail so we went ahead and took one of our goats to the vet school.  He was picking up a friend from the airport and showed up at the Vet school and helped the young lady who was the attending vet on duty.

You need to learn how to do as much as you can yourself, like vaccinations and fecals.

Hay is a local market.  Find a farm you can buy directly from. We feed our's free choice coastal bermuda.  We usually keep some alfalfa hay to feed does that are lactating, or if we have some who need conditioning.  We have a couple of does who tend to have 4 kids at a time and can get thin. We also buy a local mixed feed.

Bedding we use pine shavings from tractor supply with some wheat straw on top of that.  The pine shavings soaks up urine pretty good.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 25, 2013)

Banriona said:


> I suspect we're going to have to liven up this thread a bit....    No posts in 7 months is just not cool man.    I know we're all busy and whatnot, but how are those of us new people supposed to spy on our neighbors if you all don't talk on here?  I'll start you off by rambling endlessly about the tedium of my daily life until someone shuts me up by starting a conversation.
> 
> Anyway....  Chicks (3 wks) and chickens all survived the brutal cold last night.  Whew!  Was really stressed about that.  Think I'll add some insulation around the outdoor brooder today though since their water did freeze.  I imagine they all huddled up on their roost directly under the heat lamp all night.  The other four are pros at keeping warm by now and with their solid brick coop I'm never too worried about them temperature wise.
> 
> ...



1. Pharmaceutical company before you get goats?  No.  We got nothing when we got our first 3 but we didn't know any better.  I'm one who tends to think goats are relatively easy to keep.  There is a reason why goats milk is the most widely consumed in the world.

2. Sub Q shots are easy.  Anyone could show you how.

3. 2x4 woven wire fencing with round posts is the best.  I have 2x4 welded wire but goats tend to push on it and pop the welds. I've had to repair a lot.  If only knew then what I know now.

4.  Climate is not different here than in SC.  Cold is not a big issue to worry about.  I build 3 sided sheds with the open in facing towards the S-SW because if it's cold here the wind is going to be blowing from the N-NE.  I've got a picture of them.  Easy to build. I build with all new material for around $150

5. CD&T vaccinations annually we give those ourselves.  We vaccinate for rabies, some do some don't.  Vet has to give that.  Never had mastitis.  Spray udder with with Fight Bac after milking (chlorhexidine) It's a teat disinfectant to help prevent mastitis.  Use for cleaning minor wounds as well.  Check fecals for worms.  Only worm as needed not on a schedule.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 25, 2013)

Is Banriona your name?


----------



## Banriona (Nov 25, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:


> You are in Randolph County, that's Asheboro right?
> 
> Southern is in Pittsboro, so she is closer to you.  And I think she knows several.



Asheboro is about half an hour drive away, but it's the closest "real" city.

Thanks for all the info!

Also, anyone feeding their goats sprouted fodder?  I just started this for my chickens, wondering if it's worth expanding the operation for the goats too.  I've had the best luck thus far sprouting BOSS, but working out the kinks with the barley and wheat.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 25, 2013)

Several threads on here about fodder.  Some people think it's great.  My opinion is that it is good for chickens.  I don't think that it is cost effective for goats.  There is some information on here as well about why people don't think it is effective.  Short story, goats needs so much "dry matter" and fodder is a very high percentage of water. They can't eat enough of it to get the dry matter they need. As long as I can buy round bales of hay for $35 I don't see me going to that effort.


----------



## Banriona (Nov 30, 2013)

How was everyone's Thanksgiving?


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 30, 2013)

Very good thank you. Hope yours was as well.


----------



## Banriona (Nov 30, 2013)

Pretty uneventful.  Had surgery the day before (outpatient thing) so took it easy and just went to a friends house.  Had leftovers for dinner tonight, so not any real cooking today either.  

Enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't know about your county but I should be hearing back from our ext agent this month. Just had a meeting with her at  a new possible location here. I can e-mail her tomorrow.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 5, 2013)

We're having our NCDGBA meeting in January in Asheboro.  If you are interested in coming let me know.

We always do some educational sessions.  We've done FAMACHA before. We have a vet and someone from the meat goat unit from State in the club.  I can probably get it on the agenda if you would like.

On another note.  We have a member who is a vet and raises Toggenburgs.  Wife went yesterday and watched/assisted him on an artificial insemination.  We are planning a new buckling in the spring, but may be getting a semen tank too.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 5, 2013)

Did not know if you were a "joiner" or not.  Meaning joining organizations.  My wife is.  I'm not.  But, I like the meetings and the people now.  Quarterly meeting is always at someone's house and is a covered dish lunch.  July meeting in 2014 is at our house.

She is also in the Johnson County Goat producers too.  Funny thing is we don't live in Johnson County.   Their last meeting they looked at a goat stomach and uterus. 

I'll find out the date an location and pass it on.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 5, 2013)

Just like any organization it is only as good as the people in it.
We have a vet who doesn't specialize in treating goats, but who breeds goats himself. ( I have a vet who specializes in goats but does not breed them himself)  2 different perspectives.
We have a member who raises goats and works at the meat goat unit at State.
So, we have some technical expertise, but they don't know everything for sure.
But we have members who have been breeding goats for 40 years.
You may not necessarily get a lot from one meeting.  We've gotten a lot more as we have gotten to know people and just have one on one conversations with them.
My wife was one of the supervisors for the milk test at our spring show last year.  No way to tell how much she learned.
Sometimes, what you learn is only as good as the questions you ask.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 6, 2013)

That sounds very interesting!

@Banriona  because of funding cuts the services are slim in some counties. Wake and Durham Counties have no livestock agents anymore. Orange and Alamance share one, Chatham has one... not sure of your county. They are stretched thin. The poultry agent, Dan, covers 8 counties. Don't give up, it is just slow going at first.
Pretty much it is the same teams doing the FAMACHA certification as it is a partnership with NC State. The one we were suppose to have here a month ago was cancelled because they needed more than 17 people for the class... problem is people are having a hard time getting the info.  If you sign up on the extension services site for your county and sister counties you will get all the e-mails of telling you what is coming up.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 7, 2013)

hello I'm new!


----------



## Banriona (Dec 7, 2013)

Hello!  Welcome to BYH!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2013)

Welcome to BYH! There are many NC's here! WOO HOO!



Now you have to tell us about yourself.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 7, 2013)

Thanks! I have goats, a horse, chickens,guineas, rabbits,dogs,cats, and geese. And I love appaloosa horses and chickens!  My horse is a quarter horse/ Arabian mix and my goats are pygmies.


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 7, 2013)

Maybe D'uccles are.


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 7, 2013)

I love my chickens too! and my geese and my ducks and my Nigies and my Lamancha and my mini and my Kikos and the NZ. I like my turkey hen but not the toms. and the sheep... no comment. 
I like my sister's horses. 

Banriona your a nut!


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 7, 2013)

Southern by choice said:


> I love my chickens too! and my geese and my ducks and my Nigies and my Lamancha and my mini and my Kikos and the NZ. I like my turkey hen but not the toms. and the sheep... no comment.
> I like my sister's horses.
> 
> Banriona your a nut!



lol


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 7, 2013)

WRAL says it's gonna sleet soon.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Dec 7, 2013)

appaloosa 239 said:


> hello I'm new!


 Hello back at you.
Where abouts in NC are you located?


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Dec 8, 2013)

OneFineAcre said:


> Hello back at you.
> Where abouts in NC are you located?


 I live in Fayetteville.


----------



## New horse mom (Dec 26, 2013)

Hi. I'm a new horse mom in Jacksonville NC. I have 20 chickens, 2 horses, 2 cats and a dog! Looking to meet some new horse peeps as I have a TON of newbie questions!


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome to BYH!


----------



## New horse mom (Dec 26, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## nstone630 (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm in Timberlake, NC...North of Durham


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Jan 30, 2014)

It just snowed her where I'm at! (Fayetteville)


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 30, 2014)

Right now?


----------



## appaloosa 239 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yep! Now it's melting.. :/


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Feb 12, 2014)

How are all the NCers tonight? We got 5 1/2- 6 inches of snow! The ice started about a hour ago. Praying we don't lose power


----------



## Banriona (Feb 13, 2014)

Hope everyone is safe and warm!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2014)

Very pretty! 

I am LOVING the snow! 
I know I won't in a few days when it melts and we are stuck with mud again... but for now... I will enjoy it!!!


----------



## Banriona (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you.  That's by far the best my front yard has ever looked.  


My kids are torn between loving it and hating it.  One wants to be out rolling around in it 24/7 and the other (younger) wants nothing to do with it.  I'm with the younger one there.  Much prefer to enjoy it from indoors with a nice hot beverage in hand.  Chickens seem to be pretty anti-snow as well.  They didn't mind it when it wasn't sticking, but when it started coming down in earnest they retreated to the coop and wont come out for anything now.  Not even mealworms or fresh BOSS fodder.  Oh well.  I've been tossing scratch around inside their coop, at least they can stir the bedding for me while they are in there.  

Non herd question for you....  Chickens have a coop that is 64sf, and will have a run that is 100' x 50' (I think).  They'll be spending most of their time outdoors, weather permitting.  How many chickens (hens only) would you keep in that set up?    I know I want at least 6-8 more to go with my current 9.  Not sure 17 hens wouldn't be too much for that coop.  Everything is up off the floor, roosts, nesting boxes, food/water etc.   Would appreciate y'alls thoughts on that one.  Trying to get all my spring builds planned.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 13, 2014)

The coop is 8 x 8 I am guessing by the sq footage. How many linear feet of perch space?

My kids were in and out all day. Yesterday I was... not so much today- rotator cuff injury and I fell a few days ago so not wanting to "play" in the snow. My shoulder, well more like my arm is detaching from my shoulder, feels like it is hanging off my body.


----------



## Banriona (Feb 14, 2014)

OUCH!!  Hope that heals quickly!!

Yes, it's an 8x8 brick square with a window and door on one side.  Right now they have a cedar tree we cut to fit inside there, but I'm planning to replace it to free up some floor space.  I don't remember exactly how much linear roosting space the tree provides, but it was a LOT.  Right now the 9 are pretty spread out over the top 3 branches, with 4? branches of equal length below being unused.  Probably drop the base into concrete and leave it for them in the run.  Anyway, my plan is to hang 2 or 3 rows of 2x4's from the roof spanning the width of the building.  About 1 foot from any wall, and a foot or two between each roost for maneuvering.  Lowest one will be probably 5 1/2 - 6' off the ground.  That way my short self can still walk under if need be (when they aren't on it, or if I need to sneak up and snatch a sleeping chicken for any reason).  So that would be around 12-18 linear feet I guess.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 14, 2014)

15-18" of linear space for roosting (standard breed... less for bantams) is adequate. Of course in the winter they use about 12" because they do cuddle close to each other for warmth but in the warmer months, as you know-NC ia warmer most of the year) they need that 18" as they hold their wings out to keep cool and generally do not want to be touching the bird next to them.
I wouldn't do more than 20ish, you may be able to do 30 if you have lots of bantams and if it is strictly for sleeping in at night but the inside will need to be scooped daily and probably removal of bedding weekly to prevent the ammonia build up.


----------



## Banriona (Apr 16, 2014)

Just a note to say hello!  Hope everyone is doing well and all the kidding is delightful and uneventful!  Seems to be the year for bucks but I still managed to get two gorgeous little doelings reserved.    (THANK YOU SOUTHERN!!)  Very excited!!  They should be weaned and ready to be picked up the second week of July.  (That's one of them in my avatar - the other one wouldn't hold still for a photo).  

I also managed to get signed up for the goat/sheep workshop being given in Greensboro on May 5th and can get FAMACHA certified there.  Looking forward to learning a lot there!  If anyone hears of any other goat related workshops let me know!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 29, 2014)

Hope everyone here in NC stays safe with this bad weather coming in! Its not looking to good here!


----------



## Banriona (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello again!  Long time no see.  Herd is up to a whopping 4 Nigies now.    Hoping to double that number in the next 6-8 months.  Excited about our first venture into breeding but totally freaked out about it too.  Plan to do DHIR testing this year and into next and linear appraisal next year.  Curious to see how well we did on our breeding stock selections especially considering our restricted finances.

Baby chicks due Mother's day weekend.    Hopefully that will distract me from obsessing over all the things that could go wrong with our breeding.  

How is everyone?


----------



## Tirtzah (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi Mully:

Small world! We also live 40 miles NE of Charlotte. Albemarle, NC here, in Stanly County. Where are you? What city? We are outside of city limits but just have 3 acres where we are now. Can't do a whole lot with that few of acres. We desire to get completely off the grid and self-sufficient! We just got our wood stove, will be having a professional install it for us as we are in a Double Wide and for insurance purposes, everything has to come up to code, as it is more dangerous for a wood stove I a mobile home than in a stick built or a brick home. I love that you posted Scripture in your post! We love studying the Hebrew Scriptures and using our own abilitiy and mind that God gave us instead of just sitting weekly, bi-weekly in a building and having some man tell us what we are supposed to believe about what is written! And tell us how verses are supposed to be interpreted! We believe that His Word is not to hard for us to understand! And that you can't take His Word and pull it out of it's context that it is found within! We love God with all of our being! He is our Life and our Salvation! I hope you see this post and respond to it! I am curious if we live in the same city, or county or are really in close proximity to each other?  Small world! "Mully".....not sure about that name? Would that be male or female? My name is Tirtzah, female and my hubby is Yoshiyah, male. He isn't on a lot of these forums though. He doesn't have the time......LOL He stays pretty busy trying to get all these projects done around here! He is trying to get us to where we can live without an Electric Bill someday? Or at least way down below between $275-$320 monthly!!!

Do you have a place outside city limits? Do you have some small farm animals? Again, hope you see this and write back? Have a great weekend!

Tirtzah


----------



## Tirtzah (Sep 25, 2015)

Hi WildRiverWolf:

So where are you located in NC? Looks like there are a bunch of us all over this State! We are about 40 miles NE of Charlotte, in a small town in Stanly County called Albemarle, NC. Are you anywhere close by us? "We" is my husband and myself.

Tirtzah


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Oct 3, 2015)

Hope all in NC are doing ok with all this rain! 

Yesterday/last night we got 9 inches


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 3, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Hope all in NC are doing ok with all this rain!
> 
> Yesterday/last night we got 9 inches


I was wondering how much y'all were getting
We only got 2 "
That hour west made a huge difference 
Y'all stay safe


----------



## Tirtzah (Oct 5, 2015)

miron28 said:


> any one from north carolina here?


----------



## Tirtzah (Oct 5, 2015)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Hope all in NC are doing ok with all this rain!
> 
> Yesterday/last night we got 9 inches



Wow!!! 9 inches? What State are you in? We are in NC and I may have briefly shared previously, we "converted" out of Christianity but not to
Judaism. We just simply now follow YHWH's Torah and accept His people as our people and their Elohim (God) as our Elohim... (much like Ruth vowed to Naomi)....and only follow the Hebrew Scriptures now, not the Greek NT writings.

Anyway, we just were to have celebrated one of the Feasts of YHWH (Yahowah/Yahovah) called "The Feast of Tabernacles" or Hebrew word is "Sukot". What this Feast is, is a re-enactment for one week, where we camp out in tents or some type of "sukah" (temporary booth/shelter etc.). He said this was to remind us of when He brought us out of Egypt and we dwelt in sukot for 40 years in the wilderness.

Well, this Feast began at dark on Wednesday evening. It was pouring down rain and thundering, etc., then so we never made it out to the back of our 3 acres here on the property to where we set up "camp" that night. Then it rained all day long! Heavily most of the time! There was finally a break in the weather around 5:30 pm here Thurs., so we took our Bibles, computers, pj's, etc., down to our "camp" then and were making the bed and arranging things the way we wanted in the tent and it began to pour down rain again, thunder, and then the
winds picked up tremendously and were gusting up to 39 mph!

As we sat there talking on the air mattress, the sides of the tent would blow way in and touch the bed on one side, then on the other side! Then the wind came up under the floor of the tent and it looked like some wild critter was crawling up under the floor!  LOL More thunder, gushing downpours of rain and extremely loud thunder!!!
My husband just had to make a command decision there and he decided that it really was not very wise nor very safe to stay out in a tent in that type of weather!!! Just then it stopped raining completely!

So, he began stuffing our pillows and blankets etc., back into the large outdoor trash can size black trash bags to keep them dry and I was putting Bibles, miscellaneous items and our pc's back into the basket we used to bring it down there. He ran back up front to grab the 4 wheel drive truck and over to our 2 room netted gazebo to snatch up our microwave and threw all of it in the front seat next to me and we hauled it back up to the house!

No sooner did he get our covers, pillows, pc's, Hebrew Scriptures and me, back up into the house and we let the dog out to do her business and there came the thunder and a huge deluge of rain again!!! We weren't sure if we were re-enacting the time out in the wilderness or the time of Noah's flood???  LOL

Anyway, we finally went out on Saturday I think it was, down there to go get something out of the tent and our brand new, 3 room, instant pop-up tent was all ripped up to shreds!!! The roof was collapsed down into the inside of the tent and all the poles were snapped and broken!!! He wanted to get our 2 pole lamps out of the tent we had left and one of them had fallen over onto the ground and was floating in 16 inches of water inside our tent floors!!!

The other pole lamp had also fallen over. However it landed into a yard chair that we had inside the tent so it stayed out of the water. He brought it up and plugged it in and it still works! Still, the rains persisted and the winds and the loud thunder crashes! My husband said that also, back there in our "camp" area, the natural rain run off "gully" sounded and looked like you could get a raft and go white water rafting in there!!! Then it overflowed in one spot and came rushing, flooding, across our property to the other side back there!

Still it hadn't let up for more than 5 or 10 minutes a few times, so our tent still sits back there with it's 16 inches of water, with the floating air mattress and the floating pole lamp!!! It is supposed to finally stop raining on Tuesday! 0 % chance of rain and be 73 degrees and sunny and 10 % on Wednesday and 79 degrees. So we are going to go out there Tuesday morning and try to dump the water out of the ripped up tent and then stick a few branches under it to open it up a bit and let the sun begin to dry it out some!!! Then when all the stuff is dried out from the week of sun and all the waters are abated from off the earth......lol......we can finally break camp!!!

Just sooo glad that my hubby had enough wisdom to insist that we NOT camp out in a tent in that weather!!! Only the tent collapsed but we have a lot of trees back there! That's why we chose back there as it would be shady and not too hot during the day! But with all of that wind gusts and rain, one of those trees could have easily come uprooted and fallen down on one of our tents!!! On one of us!!!

We miss it though! We always look forward to this time of year, camping and studying for a whole week with our friends!!!
So what State do you live in??? Did your city have any flash flooding in the roads? Any flooding into houses and businesses in town? How did your chickens, turkeys, and goats all make out this past week???

Tirtzah


----------



## Tirtzah (Oct 5, 2015)

98 gt said:


> I'm from NC, near charlotte...~30 miles E-NE



Hey there 98......I am same distance and same direction from Charlotte, NC ourselves!!! We're in Albemarle, Stanly county!!!  Are you here too???

Tirtzah & Yoshiyah


----------



## Tirtzah (Oct 5, 2015)

OneFineAcre said:


> I was wondering how much y'all were getting
> We only got 2 "
> That hour west made a huge difference
> Y'all stay safe



Hey goat whisperer:

Now where is Zebulon, NC??? Not sure I've heard of that before??? We are about 30 miles N NE of Charlotte, NC here.......

Tirtzah


----------



## Tirtzah (Oct 5, 2015)

T.Sumner said:


> I'm just about as far west as you can get in NC...in Bryson City.  I'm one hour west of Asheville and 15 min. from Cherokee (Harrah's Casino is growing SO fast!).



Hi T. Summer:

Now that was my neck of the woods up around Marshall, Trust, Mars Hill and Asheville area! Lived up there for about 28 years til I met my husband and he was from Charlotte area so then we married and I moved down here.

Tirtzah


----------



## Tirtzah (Oct 5, 2015)

miron28 said:


> any one from north carolina here?



Hey there Miron:

So u r up there just past Hickory then coming from Charlotte heading up towards Asheville, right??? So we r before u get to Charlotte, take exit for I-40 West, then take I-85 South and Exit 65 there in Salisbury, then about 20 miles down Hwy 52!

Do you make cheese and butcher bucks for goats meat? I'd love to purchase a cut of goats meat from ya! A roast maybe? I'm wanting to taste goat and if we like it, we want to raise goats too! I wouldn't mind making the cheese to sell, but we don't care for goats cheese. That's why I am wanting to find someone around near us so we can try out what the meat tastes like. I've heard that if the goat is around it's first year that it tastes a lot better then. Is that true?

Tirtzah (Albemarle, NC)


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 5, 2015)

Tirtzah said:


> Hey goat whisperer:
> 
> Now where is Zebulon, NC??? Not sure I've heard of that before??? We are about 30 miles N NE of Charlotte, NC here.......
> 
> Tirtzah


Zebulon is 15 miles east of Raleigh


----------



## BrokeHenJenn (Jan 21, 2016)

Hello fellow North Carolinians!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 22, 2016)

BrokeHenJenn said:


> Hello fellow North Carolinians!!


Hello back at you.


----------



## BrokeHenJenn (Jan 22, 2016)

Six weeks till my first kidding!!  Super excited/freaked out!  Praying it goes smoothly.  Assembling kidding supplies etc. etc. etc.

How is everyone enjoying the cold?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jan 22, 2016)

Well I am enjoying being "locked-in" because if you have to be locked in doing so with 11 baby goats is the way to go! Doesn't get any better than that!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jan 22, 2016)

The cold I don't mind.
But the sleet has switched over to freezing rain and I can already see it building up on the trees.
Not good.


----------



## BrokeHenJenn (Mar 1, 2016)

They're here!!  Silly girl couldn't wait until she was due on the sixth and snuck the little tykes out while I was sleeping.  She kidded three but we lost one of the doelings.  Remaining boy and girl are doing great.  

Boba Feta (buckling - top pic) will be sold as a wether but we are retaining the as yet unnamed doeling (bottom pic)


----------



## MatthewsHomestead (May 30, 2018)

East Bend here. Right outside Winston Salem.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (May 30, 2018)

I was just recently showing goats in Winston Salem


----------



## MatthewsHomestead (May 31, 2018)

This is our first pair! 6months now but they were bottle babies for about 2 weeks when we got them. We got them right at their transition phase where they were eating feed but still going to momma in the evenings. From the damage they did to those rubber nipples I can bet their momma's were glad to be done! Lol. Trying to get her to fill out a little better.


----------

